# So I thought I had all females..



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I was starting to lose hope, day after day I noticed more and more saddled carbon rili's.

I turned on my lights after school today and saw this girl walking around.

I am so happy, it is my first berried shrimp, I own CRS, Cherry's and Carbon Rilis.

I only have 6 carbon rilis, and I know 4 are females... So I am happy I have at least 1 male around... Lucky guy with all the females.


Here are some pictures, I don't expect too see many shrimplets from her first drop, but who knows! I will try and get a picture of my suspected male after.

I'll update when she drops them!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe grats! I like Rili a lot!

When did you pick those up?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful little guys!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Ciddian said:


> awe grats! I like Rili a lot!
> 
> When did you pick those up?


About 2-3 months ago from BigDaddyo

I really like the colors.


----------

